# LPG Conversion



## ren956 (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone converted their X-Trail from petrol to LPG? Any problems? What effects does this have on the performance? 

I'm thinking about LPG as i do around 120000 miles a year, and petrol prices are comming back up to the £1 ltr. 

However i am a bit dubious because if it is so good then why dont all manufacturers just sell LPG Bi Fuel Cars. And why aren't more people converting if it is so good.?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It is a very common conversion in Australia and a number of xtrail owners have done that with no problems at all. Please refer to the Australian Forum for details, prices, benefits and dyno charts.


----------



## lanerover (Jun 19, 2009)

*L.P.G.enius*

Go for it ,converted my X (53 reg) about 1 year ago and its brilliant. I previously had 7 landrovers all converted to LPG but the X leaves them for dead.Acceleration is about the same, engine noise reduced, smoother running and about half the cost of petrol. I was filling the petrol tank every 8 days approx £55, now one fillup of LPG 47 litres £23 lasts one week or 220 miles.Just be sure you use a reputable dealer I used Autotech based in Ripley, Derbyshire Autotech, Derbyshire UK - LPG Conversion Engineers they also recomended a upper cylinder lube kit which I had fitted to save valve wear (LPG has no lubrication qualities) This company are one of the major suppliers to HM Gov vehicles.
Mine cost £1800 and I think I've already got my money back.


----------

